
Lincoln vs. Douglas, Fourth Debate: Charleston, Illinois 9/18/1858 - save_ferris
https://www.nps.gov/liho/learn/historyculture/debate4.htm
======
save_ferris
> I will say then that I am not, nor ever have been, in favor of bringing
> about in any way the social and political equality of the white and black
> races, [applause]-that I am not nor ever have been in favor of making voters
> or jurors of negroes, nor of qualifying them to hold office, nor to
> intermarry with white people; and I will say in addition to this that there
> is a physical difference between the white and black races which I believe
> will forever forbid the two races living together on terms of social and
> political equality. - Abraham Lincoln

I find my understanding of US history changing pretty dramatically recently.
How do we confront long-held beliefs around many of the largest figures in our
history without devolving into a partisan debate?

